# Describe Your Tegu in One Word



## Murkve (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I'm interested in the general attitude/personalities of everyone's Tegus, and thought it'd be fun to describe yours in one word, if at all possible. I think it'd be a good idea possibly to mention age as well, as that seems to affect attitude quite a bit.

Me first - 

Sigourney, ~1 Month: *Ballsy.*


----------



## reptastic (Jul 27, 2012)

Lazy lol


Oan diva(rayne) lol


----------



## ilovelizards (Jul 27, 2012)

dog
houdini 2/3 years old b/w tegu


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 27, 2012)

"BIGGIN" thats his name


----------



## chelvis (Jul 28, 2012)

Fluffy!!!

During this time of year he gets all fat and cuddly, lol.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 28, 2012)

Blizzard: puppy
Hook: wackadoodle
Kreacher: sexy
Charlie: manly
Chester: chill
Oreo: espresso
babies: too cute!


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jul 28, 2012)

Attention??? (cue head tilt and frantic pawing at the glass)


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Bestfriend

-8 months old


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 28, 2012)

um...that's two words...


----------



## chelvis (Jul 28, 2012)

So is too cute, lol


----------



## kim86 (Jul 28, 2012)

Leo (around 1 year, I think): persistent! 

He really gets his mind set on going somewhere, it's always places he shouldn't get into!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 28, 2012)

Vanilla = sweet
Eli = jerk


----------



## grimlix (Aug 1, 2012)

Tokay - adventurous


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 1, 2012)

Food.......... Dexter. Age 1. Extreme.


That's all for now. He shows no affection to us. He tolerate's me.


----------



## HeatherN (Aug 2, 2012)

tarot, ~6 weeks extreme... dramatic. hes such a drama queen, and so moody, but it amuses me to no end. so i dont mind!


----------



## yulyani (Aug 2, 2012)

a.....PRINCE


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 2, 2012)

Ahhh touche, Chelvis! hahahha


----------



## Dana C (Aug 2, 2012)

Just for today...I hope, complete arse.


----------



## Murkve (Aug 2, 2012)

Dana C said:


> Just for today...I hope, complete arse.



As a Math Teacher, my highly specialized training allows me to count with 99% certainty. One... Two...

That, my friend, is two words.


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 2, 2012)

Spatacus is mischievous!


----------



## AP27 (Aug 2, 2012)

Odin, 14 months ~ Gentle

He's turned into the most laid back, tolerant and trusting lizard I've ever had.


----------



## Aardbark (Aug 3, 2012)

Godzilla, almost a year old - Explorer

Whenever she isnt sleeping, (which she does a lot too) she is always exlporing. She just has to chech everything out and climb wherever she can.


----------



## naturboy87 (Aug 3, 2012)

Blue -- rascil boy -- alwase giting in to trubble 
Deicle-- turkie boy -- loves turkie and sleeping
Roxy-- pepie girl -- just never know is she is in a mood...
Purl-- Pig girl -- will eat just about enything and is alwase happy to see you .


----------

